# herhangi bir dinleyici, eşya...



## farukboun

merhaba 
'bir cümleyi doğal bir anlatımla çevirmek', 'bu konuda çoğu kez büyük sorunlarla karşılaşırız' ve 'herhangi bir dinleyici, eşya... ' gibi bir phrase nasıl çevirebilirim acaba tesekkürler


----------



## Volcano

Bir cümleyi doğal bir anlatımla çevirmek - *To translate a sentence with a natural expression*

Bu konuda çoğu kez büyük sorunlarla karşılaşırız - *We often meet big problems about this subject

*Herhangi bir dinleyici, eşya... - *Any listener, goods*


----------



## farukboun

cok tesekkurler
ayrica bir kitabi kapatmak icin 'close the book' diyebilir miyiz?


----------



## Volcano

*Evet diyebiliriz*


----------



## farukboun

merhaba asagida cevirmeye calistigim bir cumle var
dogru mu diye bakabilir misiniz?
Kitabi, 12 Eylul donemi Turkiye'sinin  temsili oykusu olarak okkuyabilirsiniz :
You can read it as a story representing the Turkey of the era 12 September


----------



## Volcano

farukboun said:


> merhaba asagida cevirmeye calistigim bir cumle var
> dogru mu diye bakabilir misiniz?
> Kitabi, 12 Eylul donemi Turkiye'sinin  temsili oykusu olarak okkuyabilirsiniz :
> You can read it as a story representing the Turkey of the era 12 September



*I would say:

You can read the book as a representative story of the **period of **September 12 in Turkey*


----------



## farukboun

cok tesekkurler 
bir iki sorum daha var
'...yapılan kötülükler toplumdan tepkı görmediği, hatta prim yaptığı için mi?'
cok uğraşmama rağmen pek düzgün bir ceviri yapamadım


----------



## farukboun

buna ınanmak ıstemiyor insan'
bunda da yardımcı olabılrsenız mınnetar olurum


----------



## Volcano

farukboun said:


> cok tesekkurler
> bir iki sorum daha var
> '...yapılan kötülükler toplumdan tepkı görmediği, hatta prim yaptığı için mi?'
> cok uğraşmama rağmen pek düzgün bir ceviri yapamadım



*Is it because the wrongs are not got reaction by the society, they **even **appreciate in value? *


----------



## Volcano

farukboun said:


> buna ınanmak ıstemiyor insan'
> bunda da yardımcı olabılrsenız mınnetar olurum



*I don't want to believe this as a human, derdim.*


----------

